# Best lightsaber fight



## Tanaka (Aug 30, 2010)

I decided as for entertainment that we could post our opinions on the best Light saber fight on youtube.

I vote this one.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 30, 2010)

The effects look good, but the acting is pretty bad.  You can see one guy slowing his blade to meet the other a couple times, their movements are pretty stilted too.  I guess they just didn't find the rhythm.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 30, 2010)

I just read a hilarious account of a light saber fight. LANGUAGE WARNING


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 30, 2010)

The effects, camera work, music, and sound are superb.  I agree with Omar, these guys should leave the acting together.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2010)

[yt]ObVH9xU90oA[/yt]

[yt]-6im4BocgR0[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 30, 2010)

An easy winner:

[yt]qGHKoFTNDgw[/yt]


----------



## Big Don (Aug 30, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> An easy winner:
> 
> [yt]qGHKoFTNDgw[/yt]


Nice. Predictable, though, I've known blondes are evil for years...


----------



## pmosiun1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> I decided as for entertainment that we could post our opinions on the best Light saber fight on youtube.
> 
> I vote this one.



Star Wars 6, Vader vs Luke.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 1, 2010)

Omar B said:


> The effects look good, but the acting is pretty bad.  You can see one guy slowing his blade to meet the other a couple times, their movements are pretty stilted too.  I guess they just didn't find the rhythm.


True that, but still pretty fair for amateur film making and choreography for the sword/saber fights. 

Sword fighting scenes in movies are always done as carefully as possible because there is that real danger of the blade actually hurting someone. One or both actors can get really fired up in a heated moment (of the scene) and go "too far" before they or anyone else can stop them. 

Imagine the difficulty of choreographing large battle scenes involving swords and other weaponry i.e. Braveheart, Ran, Gladiator (opening battle scene), et al. Same for individual conflicts like from Princess Bride, Captain Blood, Pirates of the Caribbean, et al. 
Read somewhere that probably (one of) the most realistic sword fights was Errol Flynn's "Adventures Of Robin Hood" where he battled Basil Rathbone. 

Still these efforts are admirable at best. For most of these amateur film makers they've must be given at least an E for effort.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 1, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> True that, but still pretty fair for amateur film making and choreography for the sword/saber fights.
> 
> Sword fighting scenes in movies are always done as carefully as possible because there is that real danger of the blade actually hurting someone. One or both actors can get really fired up in a heated moment (of the scene) and go "too far" before they or anyone else can stop them.
> 
> ...


 For some reason that made me think of this movie.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Sep 22, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> True that, but still pretty fair for amateur film making and choreography for the sword/saber fights.
> 
> Sword fighting scenes in movies are always done as carefully as possible because there is that real danger of the blade actually hurting someone. One or both actors can get really fired up in a heated moment (of the scene) and go "too far" before they or anyone else can stop them.
> 
> ...


 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Roy_(film)

 One of the best swordfights in film is in Rob Roy, especially the end where Liam neeson and Tim Roth fought.

 Roth's double was Nick Gillard, the same guy who did the lightsaber training for Episode's 1,2 and 3.

 Awesome swordwork, and it resparked my intrest in European martial arts.

 I also loved the sword work (and most of the fighting) in Rome.

 Except for them for some reason not showing much Pillum throwing in the large battle scenes, it was a pretty good representation of how Roman's most likely fought and Armatura technique.


----------

